# George Rochberg



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> George Rochberg started out as a serialist, then left after his son died. His article about the comprehensibility of serial music is well-written, but it seems to miss the point, and subjects atonal music to the same "narrative pressures" of tonality, which is counterintuitive. He has no idea of 'moment time' or alternative ways of experiencing time, as applied to music. He's of the old paradigm, trapped in an 'ego-consciousness' which depends on the passage of time for its existence; a consciousness which must remain self-aware and oriented in time for its security. In other words, he can't just "let go" and listen. It's very simple.


----------

